# Top 10 Reef Related Acronyms That Don't Exist, But Should...(reef related)



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

10) LFSBS... Do you really have to ask?
Biomekanic of Eugene, OR

9) OTGCTG - Off To Go Clean The Glass
JessyCat77 of San Diego, CA

8) DEA - Don't Even Ask, as in: "How much has been spent on...", "What was I thinking when...", "The kid at the LFS (actual acronym) advised...", "What will it cost me to have...", or "What's the BEST skimmer for the money?" thread on Reef Central.
OCEAN SIZE of Regions Unknown

7) LFS - Losing Financial Security
Poorcollegereef of CLEMSON SC

6) NFK - Newbie Fish Killer, as in "that guy just bought a Naso Tang for his 55 gallon; he's an NFK."
Reefer Wannabe of Maryland Heights, MO

5) NSLFS - Not So Local Fish Store - That place you drive 45 minutes to go to, frequently enough that everybody that works there knows who you are, simply because your LFS is either outrageously expensive and/or run by morons.
Zachofalltrades of Connecticut

4) ROFLFMF - Roaming On Floor Looking For My Fish
Tech Diver of Concord, MA

3) NNCDTW - Need New Coral, Don't Tell Wife
Magdelan of Gananda, NY

2) RSWL - Reef Safe With Luck
SDguy of San Diego

1) WAF - Wife Approval Factor
Toddrtrex of Lombard, IL

Source: www.reefcentral.com


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

pls quote source. mkaythnxbye.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

NSLFS

My store was one of those. People came from a ridiculous distance. *sigh*

My own favorite NSLFS is in Chicago! ( I live in Alabama ) I used to go to Chicago about three times a month or so, and I'd always stop off at a few fish stores with a big cooler and a bunch of breather bags. One store in Bridgeview, called Palos Pets, on Harlem, got a lot of my money over time, since they could always get stuff that down here no store owners had ever even heard of, let alone were able to get. There's another place called Odd Lots Pet Shop that had a good selection of fish, but as the name implies, a lot of odd lot stuff that was super cheap and hard to find.
Ah, those were the days. It was only four years ago, so maybe they're still around, with any luck.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I hear that TOS!

Was a LFS here, would get my SW biz from and we sold them FW catfish. Recently went under, was nice to just hang in the pet store and chat was more mom/pop feel store to it.

Now all that's left is bigger ones, petsmart, and animart(better then petsmart but ehhh) they just don't get the business. Hmmm, pet shop ownership maybe that should be new topic to start...


----------

